# Logitech USB Webcam

## contraversy

I have a Logitech HD Pro Webcam C920. It is found in "lsusb"

```
Bus 001 Device 005: ID 046d:082d Logitech, Inc. HD Pro Webcam C920
```

Whenever I unplug it. KDE Will ask me if I wish to forget about it. So I know it is recognized, but none of my programs seem to recognize it. I did some research to try Skype and mplayer, neither of which I had any luck with. Now I am trying to view it using VLC but it also does not recognize it.

What am I forgetting that is causing my software not to use it? I am a member of my video group, and I used genkernel to compile my kernel on installation. I figured if I was missing a kernel module the webcam wouldn't be detected at all.

Thanks! Any help or links would be greatly appreciated!!

----------

## NeddySeagoon

contraversy,

Is the kernel module loaded?

Are you in the video group ?

----------

## contraversy

I did state in my original post that I am in the video group. 

And about the kernel module being loaded, I also asked in the original post if that was default with using genkernel? If not, how can I find it in make menuconfig? I have been searching a while and just don't see where it would be

hence the original post

Thanks!

----------

## dmpogo

 *contraversy wrote:*   

> I did state in my original post that I am in the video group. 
> 
> And about the kernel module being loaded, I also asked in the original post if that was default with using genkernel? If not, how can I find it in make menuconfig? I have been searching a while and just don't see where it would be
> 
> hence the original post
> ...

 

It is in

Devices -> Multimedia Support -> Media USB adapters

And before going to USB adapters you need to enable

Camers/Video grabbers support in the parent Devices -> Multimedia Support

----------

## NeddySeagoon

contraversy,

Its a UVC compliant device.  The kernel hep says

```
  ┌─────────────────────────────────────────────── USB Video Class (UVC) ───────────────────────────────────────────────┐

  │ CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS:                                                                                             │  

  │                                                                                                                     │  

  │ Support for the USB Video Class (UVC).  Currently only video                                                        │  

  │ input devices, such as webcams, are supported.                                                                      │  

  │                                                                                                                     │  

  │ For more information see: <http://linux-uvc.berlios.de/>                                                            │  

  │                                                                                                                     │  

  │ Symbol: USB_VIDEO_CLASS [=n]                                                                                        │  

  │ Type  : tristate                                                                                                    │  

  │ Prompt: USB Video Class (UVC)                                                                                       │  

  │   Location:                                                                                                         │  

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                                                               │  

  │       -> Multimedia support (MEDIA_SUPPORT [=m])                                                                    │  

  │         -> Media USB Adapters (MEDIA_USB_SUPPORT [=y])                                                              │  

  │   Defined at drivers/media/usb/uvc/Kconfig:1                                                                        │  

  │   Depends on: MEDIA_SUPPORT [=m] && MEDIA_USB_SUPPORT [=y] && MEDIA_CAMERA_SUPPORT [=y]                             │  

  │   Selects: VIDEOBUF2_VMALLOC [=m]                                                                                   │  

  │                                    
```

You neeed to turn on all the options in the depends on list before it will appear in menuconfig.

This is probably the most used webcam driver in the kernel, so I would be surprised if the driver was not included by genkernel.

Your USB bus may not be happy with the power load.  USB root ports, thats usually a pair of stacked USB connectors, can provide at most 500mA for all connected devices. Webcams need it all.

Try the cam on all of your USB ports in turn and on a powered hub it you have one.

----------

## contraversy

That sounds promising, thanks!!

----------

